# Llama costume...any ideas anyone?



## Shantarskiye

This year I am showing a llama at our 4-H fair like I did the last few years. But, this year I am doing something new....llama costume (dressing the llama up). And I desperately need some ideas. Anyone want to put in their thought? One thing I want is glasses. So I need something that will go with it that is not too elaborate.


----------



## AlaskaBoers

maybe a granny?

glasses, bonnet, and shawl? 

haha- she can have knitting needles, and have llama knitting


----------



## Thanatos

Harry potter :greengrin:


----------



## Cinder

We had an Alpaca show a few weeks ago and here are some of the costumes that were there. Maybe you can get some ideas:














































I talked with a couple of them that had put pants on their Alpacas... they said it took a couple of people to "dress" their Alpacas! I can't imagine what it would take to get pants on a llama! :slapfloor:


----------



## harmonygoats

those are cute pictures. Hmm, glasses sun or regular? With sunglasses a hawaiin shirt and skirt unless you can get shorts on it, and a straw hat? A summer tourist. Regular glasses, bookworm?(material that looks like a book shelf or get a bunch of books from yardsales and glue the spines onto material.


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics.....Cinder......they are so cute..........thanks for sharing.......  :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879

I love themed costumes, original costumes. One of my favorite events at fair is to judge the costume classes. 
I like it when they have two animals involved. A bee and a flower, a which and a broom, a matador and his bull.
Saw the cutest costume and the puyallup state fair a few years ago, the kids and taken giant cardboard circles wrapped in tin foil, and put one on each side of three different sheep. Each had a sign on them that read ram, a-lamb, a ding dong.
beth


----------



## Coraxfeather

We took our llama joe and wraped red ribbon around his neck and then put a silver hat on his head and the a person had on satana claus outfit. Made him the north pole. We also had present on his back.


----------



## sweetgoats

Cinder, those pictures look like they were taken at the National Western Stock show complex. Is that correct?


----------



## Cinder

sweetgoats asked:


> Cinder, those pictures look like they were taken at the National Western Stock show complex. Is that correct?


Your good... you've obviously spent some time there!


----------



## Dreamchaser

You could always do a clown. I think it would be funny to see one wearing a wig.


----------

